# Coding pain after knee replacement surgery question.



## Stvns589 (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been going back and forth on the correct way to code this scenerio.

A patient is seen in the ER to evaluate acute knee pain after recent knee replacement surgery.  An x-ray was performed and the discharge diagnosis is documented as pain due to knee replacement.  The patient is given pain meds to alleviate the pain and discharged with the instructions to make an appt with his physician.  How would you code this?

1.  996.77, V43.65 or
2.  996.77, 338.18, V43.65
3.  338.18, 996.77, V43.65
Thanks for your help
Kelly, CPC in Mo.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 18, 2008)

*338.18 and V43.65*

I wouldn't code the "complication" code as that isn't mentioned in the scenario you give.  
I think acute pain and knee replacement are sufficient.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## Stvns589 (Sep 18, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks.


----------



## lphillips (Sep 18, 2008)

I would code 719.46, V43.65. Under the 338 PAIN heading, subheading excludes:  localized pain, code to pain by site.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 19, 2008)

*Good point ...*

While I see your point, lphillips, the scenario doesn't specify that the pain is *in the joint* (although it probably is, since the doctor says it's "following knee replacement."  Anyway, I'd still use the 338.18 unless "in the joint" is specified.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

